# It never hurts to have another point of view



## metric (28 November 2008)

http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/?page_id=1151


of all the information ive read on the internet, and ive read extremes of points of view, ive never read, a compilation of information that makes some much sence, of what happens in the world markets, and international politics, than what can be viewed at the above link.

reinhardt has made 4 stock market crash predictions, to the day, and nominated the date sometimes 12 months in advance.

it is impossible that you could read his work, and not come out knowing more than you did, in a very short time.....

enjoy. again.. http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/?page_id=1151




.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2008)

I scrolled down a bit and gave up.

Boring.

Maybe someone else has more patience.


----------



## metric (28 November 2008)

well, perhaps you could look at this http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/?page_id=881

in the context that not many know, ford, gm are re tooling russian auto industry....the last time they did that was in 1928.....

and the russians put these plants to good use to defeat the germans.....pure coincidence....


look at his links. if you never read anything i post again....just read some of his stuff first...

some very switched on investors watch his site daily.....
.


----------



## metric (29 January 2009)

the next big crash will be on the 9th of february 2009.......less than 2 weeks. according to reinhardt. (10th feb for us?)

enterprisecorruption.com



.


----------



## mattlaw (29 January 2009)

I have no idea what he is going on about! The website is all over the shop. Is there any other format easier to read?


----------



## metric (29 January 2009)

i dont find it that hard.....

but lightbulb moments are required.

if you read some more of his stuff archived at the bottom of his page, things may get a little clearer.

___________________

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=9pk50pWqCYg

this vid may help...


.


----------



## metric (29 January 2009)

DAVOS is a small town in switzerland where the IMF (banks) are due to meet...for the next round of ......crashes, manipulations, etc.

also interesting is the timing of this meeting, reinhardt said 6 months ago 9/2/09 would be a crash date.

also, legatus is to meet in bermuda (bermuda is financially significant) on or near the date of 9/2/09.


try this page...http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/?page_id=1854




.


----------



## tech/a (29 January 2009)

metric said:


> well, perhaps you could look at this http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/?page_id=881
> 
> in the context that not many know, ford, gm are re tooling russian auto industry....the last time they did that was in 1928.....
> 
> ...





Russia has just purchased the production line from the Mitsubishi plant in Adelaide.


----------



## Beej (29 January 2009)

Wow! This guy beats Nostradamus!!! 

Beej


----------



## white_crane (29 January 2009)

Beej said:


> Wow! This guy beats Nostradamus!!!
> 
> Beej




That isn't hard to do.


----------



## metric (4 February 2009)

feb 9th is crash day according to r.....

probably time i explained rs theory...



the vatican controls the world. he hasnt said this, but he hasnt not said it. he hasnt mentioned any other entity with more power...except 'he king...'.



he sees history as a model for the future...history does repeat....always.



the peasants of the west are being paid too much, and the middle class was threatening the elite.....so tptb must do something......globalism...and a financial crisis.



after a financial crisis always comes public works, infrastructure. you can see it happening now all over the world. the completion dates end with the beginning of war.....2012-13. 



in 1928, ford retooled the russian auto industry. factories that the russians used to good effect to beat the germans.....2008 gm AND ford have again retooled the russian auto industry.



so. financial crisis, public works, war.....



also, enterprise corruption. he gives examples of how the king or the elite debase companies, build globalism, use charity, big pharma etc, to launder money, etc.



there are no countries. just business opportunities for the elite. the elite have no loyalty to a country or race. the king will start a war, and be on the side of the best financial opportunity. peasants are fooled by nationalism.



reinhardt has predicted a market crash, also perhaps a net crash, something significant on 9th feb 2009.....1 week.



he tracks a mob called legatus. they are a christian group of wealthy businesspeople connected to the vatican. every year they have meetings in various us cities. every time they meet in a city, a major company goes bust in that town...........on the 9th feb 09, legatus meet in bermuda. bermuda is the financial base of many huge multinationals. this meet is a big one. all the players are going....r is predicting something huge...



www.wiredpirate.com is a web site where those interested in rs work, share research, etc. there is a chat forum linked to it. http://www.wiredpirate.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=100&t=642

he made this prediction months ago.....he has made many correct market predictions and stock picks.....


anyway....you are warned..


----------



## prawn_86 (5 February 2009)

Well im not normally one to write off conspiracy theories but.... I guess i'll wait to Monday. Either way im easy...


----------



## sinner (5 February 2009)

What is a crash defined as metric?


----------



## beerwm (5 February 2009)

crash.. like 50% of the market wiped out?


----------



## sinner (5 February 2009)

Just want to know what needs to happen on Monday/Tuesday for this guy to be proclaimed "right".


----------



## doctorj (5 February 2009)

sinner said:


> Just want to know what needs to happen on Monday/Tuesday for this guy to be proclaimed "right".



It's much easier to be called right if you can move the goal posts to suit.  Plus there are so many people calling for the end of the world, end of the economy or Fremantle to win a premiership, sooner or later someone's going to be right.




Except in Freo's case


----------



## Sean K (6 February 2009)

doctorj said:


> Except in Freo's case



I predict Freo will be battling for 10th spot with Essendon this year. 


Looking forward to Monday/Tuesday.

Will be a good chance to park some spare change. 

Or, ridicule this rediculous thread.


----------



## BentRod (6 February 2009)

Anyone else getting long equities/short gold Feb 8??   :twak:


----------



## metric (8 February 2009)

reinhardt is saying the dow could drop up to 1000 points monday (tuesday oz time).....and he is very confident he is right. hes already saying i told you so.....

hes already calling 646.....6 correct prediction out of 6....there is no debate that he has 5 out of five so far.

you got to give him credit for sticking his head out and calling a precise date. and getting them right. not like your tv gurus. listen to them and do the opposite...

he says the market is 'timed'......and manipulated absolutely.

reinhardt chat forum....http://    ohdezoo.notlong.com


----------



## sinner (8 February 2009)

If there is some group, who are so omniscient and omnipotent that they can manipulate the markets, don't you think they'd manipulate a bullet into this guys head for spilling their plans?

EDIT: Forgot to mention, anything is possible (even 1000 Dow tomorrow lol). Oil ETFs have made a new low since June/July when the sell-off began. Could be a leading indicator.



> EnterpriseCorruption.com
> 
> What Would A Wise-Investor Do?
> I Told You So;-)
> ...




metric, I just followed all your links and they are blank. This is all I could see on the main page. What is 6-4-6? Why does such a right man need another man to ask girls to apply to be his girlfriend on the internet? The posting style reminds me of robots...


----------



## metric (8 February 2009)

well...he based most of his last predictions on when legatus meet.....this time they are meeting in bermuda.....bermuda is significant in world business and finance, so he believes it will be big.

also, david lightman, who produces reinhardt videos, had his vids removed from youtube by someone using his name......and a post was put on wiredpirate, the reinhardt forum, using davids account, extolling the virtues of legatus......http://www.wiredpirate.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=107&t=1059

spooky stuff. and has got lightman and reinhardt more than a little spooked. so yes, they are aware of the danger, and have seen dan browns albino in action....lol


----------



## metric (8 February 2009)

he just said, that the dow will be around 3000 by 2nd quarter in 2010. constantly downward but volatile....and its all to do with globalism, and how the western 'peasants' pay for it.

enough conspiracy for one day..
.


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2009)

This is your thread metric and you are this persons champion right here on ASF.

If nothing implodes over the next 2 days, you are in his bed.

If the DOW goes to 20, or whatever, then you'll be a legend along with him. 

Good luck!


----------



## inenigma (8 February 2009)

Hey Metric,

Let us know what drugs you're taking.  I reckon they'd be a buzz.

Get away from reality and all that !!!!!  (ROTFLOL)


----------



## sinner (8 February 2009)

kennas said:


> This is your thread metric and you are this persons champion right here on ASF.
> 
> If nothing implodes over the next 2 days, you are in his bed.
> 
> ...




I just updated the 20MA put/call ratio chart on the appropriate thread started by wayneL and it looks like *maybe* confirming a drop soon.

For the Dow Theorists, there are also now 2 significant moves lower on the Dow Transports, which remain unconfirmed by Industrials. Confirmation of these moves on the DJIA would be extremely bearish.

Here are some charts, to pretty this thread up:






From http://www.safehaven.com/article-12540.htm





From http://home.earthlink.net/~intelligentbear/com-dj-infl.htm





From http://www.gold-eagle.com/editorials_08/lundeen020709.html





http://www.safehaven.com/article-12541.htm

We will see. I just read some of the posts on that forum you linked metric, I notice one poor sucker took Reinhardts advice a little too early (short Dow) and is down 6000USD already.


----------



## sinner (8 February 2009)

Thought I would do a bit of digging on this character.

Admittedly, he did make this post to the DJIA newsgroup on July 19 2008



> From:		reinhardt - view profile
> Date:		Sat, Jul 19 2008 2:36 am
> Email: 		reinhardt <servicec...@bellsouth.net>
> Rating: 		 (25 users)
> ...


----------



## beerwm (8 February 2009)

inenigma said:


> Hey Metric,
> 
> Let us know what drugs you're taking.  I reckon they'd be a buzz.
> 
> Get away from reality and all that !!!!!  (ROTFLOL)






> reinhardt is also taking applications for a few new girlfriends




haha,

thanks for the read metric,

anxiously awaiting monday/tuesday


----------



## Gundini (8 February 2009)

I am not quite sure what to think of this thread.

Suffice to say, I discovered that "r" closed his free predictions to people who haven't subscribed to his site. 

I suppose you can't blame the guy grabbing as much cash as he can, especially when the end of the world is near. 

One thing that I can't work out though is why the DOW rallied so hard last night. Sure the jobless figures were within expectations, but rally hard?

I do believe in conspiracy theories, and believe the markets all a big game, and irrespective whether "r's" predictions are correct or not, sooner than later these markets have to capitulate.

Here are some other forumites on the topic:

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread434638/pg1


----------



## nunthewiser (10 February 2009)

has placed tinfoil hat on head in anticipation of tonights prophesised amrmageddon


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> has placed tinfoil hat on head in anticipation of tonights prophesised amrmageddon



Looking pretty bad right now, DOW's off .5%


----------



## nomore4s (10 February 2009)

Nun, at least you're short BHP


----------



## nomore4s (10 February 2009)

kennas said:


> Looking pretty bad right now, DOW's off .5%




lol, they mustn't have told GB yet either, FTSE up 12 points


----------



## sinner (10 February 2009)

I took a short on the SP500 based on my own strategy (1h chart posted below) and analysis of the very last chart I posted. Made some scratch with the slow decline over the Syd/Tokyo markets. At 7AMish GMT when the Londoners start trading 3 consecutive 5 minute candles met resistance at 855.8 and proceeded to bounce up.

Covered at this point with a small profit, love those 250USD pips  

If you trust the TA above we could be in for a rally.

First chart (1h), vertical line is entry, MACD generates sell signal. RSI indicates continued downward strength. Ignore the horizontal line.

Second chart (5m), resistance (black horizontal line) is 855.8, the low for the candle next to the large green candle on the left. Three candles at 17:00 failed to break this and bounced. Vertical line is exit.

SP500 currently at 866.


----------



## nunthewiser (10 February 2009)

are we there yet?


----------



## sinner (10 February 2009)

Not yet. Is that a double bottom?


----------



## nunthewiser (10 February 2009)

That certainly does look like one of those thingoes....... right next to a longer term other chart pattern thingo .

but the question is .. why are we still here man !? i got told here ( right here on ASF where we pride ourselves on factual info  ) armageddon was coming and have planned accordingly ........ gunna be spewin if i have to take back this buzz lightyear costume ive been wearing


----------



## nulla nulla (10 February 2009)

Does this mean the mothership is not coming to take us away....again?


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> gunna be spewin if i have to take back this buzz lightyear costume ive been wearing




would have to be more comfortable than your orange spotted leotard.


----------



## sinner (10 February 2009)

BentRod said:


> Anyone else getting long equities/short gold Feb 8??   :twak:




This would have turned out as an excellent short term trade :

I will give it a week or two before passing judgement.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 February 2009)

metric said:


> reinhardt has made 4 stock market crash predictions, to the day, and nominated the date sometimes 12 months in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wall street cash down around 100 points at the mo. so heading in the right direction for the prediction.


----------



## beerwm (10 February 2009)

wall street cash?


----------



## inenigma (10 February 2009)

Damn,  Those drugs have worn off again.......  It was a good buzz while it lasted !!!


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 February 2009)

beerwm said:


> wall street cash?




What ig markets calls the djia cash market.


----------



## sinner (10 February 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> What ig markets calls the djia cash market.




My IG account lists it as Wall Street Cash.

I hope nobody minds me continuously posting charts like this?

Price action has hit 854.8 for the third time and is making consecutively less convincing bounces.

Moving averages are starting to converge in a menacing way, whenever I see this bunching on a MA rainbow I instinctively go short.

If there is no higher high now there will probably be a lower low and not a lot of support remaining.

This is the 5min, the hourly looks a bit different and someone else might have a different interpretation.

Just watching from the sidelines tonight.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 February 2009)

sinner said:


> Moving averages are starting to converge in a menacing way, whenever I see this bunching on a MA rainbow I instinctively go short.




Your decision is cognitive, not instinctive.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 February 2009)

> Originally Posted by metric
> reinhardt has made 4 stock market crash predictions, to the day, and nominated the date sometimes 12 months in advance.
> 
> 
> ...




Ben Bernankes` speach would have to be worth 800 - 900 points if the prediction is to come true.That is in another 2 1/2 hours so metric your credibility is still on the line.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2009)

I wonder what reinharht's next prediction will be?

Waiting with baited breath for his next other point of view.


----------



## waz (11 February 2009)

Thanks Sinner, keep those charts coming 

Im happy with the 300+ drop in the Dow Jones. I've been short ever since those unemployment numbers came out last friday.

I just looked out my window and the sun hasnt come up yet. Either the prediction is correct, or I woke up too early.


----------



## metric (11 February 2009)

ok....bragging righs are mine i do believe? 1 day out over 5 months isnt too bad.....lol

also...r is calling a run on the banks as the bermuda pilgamage ends, as the "broad money" claims the "narrow money" from the banks.........13th mentioned....and 20th.

interesting thread..http://www.wiredpirate.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=451&start=700





> i.e. narrow money is what the bank actually has on hand...broad money is what it has created out of thin air for loan purposes, etc. For every dollar a bank has actually deposited, it can loan out a much greater amount. If enough people who hold broad money make claims on that money, there is a run. that is the bank does not have enough money on hand to handle all the receipts. This results in bank failure, which results in bank closure, which, if bad enough will lead to a bank holiday. The banks then close until things settle down. Ronald Reagan called a bank holiday during the S & L fiasco. The most famous holiday was called by FDR as the US went into depression.


----------



## metric (11 February 2009)

metric said:


> he just said, that the dow will be around 3000 by 2nd quarter in 2010. constantly downward but volatile....and its all to do with globalism, and how the western 'peasants' pay for it.
> 
> enough conspiracy for one day..
> .




also, the stimulus has just been passed...look out below......here we go to the bottom...

the collapse will happen in this order..

banks
insurance
tech
energy
retail
healthcare (healthcare is the most important)



.


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 February 2009)

metric said:


> also, the stimulus has just been passed...look out below......here we go to the bottom...
> 
> the collapse will happen in this order..
> 
> ...




The scariest thing I read this month was a post by sinner. He posted something on the Peter Schiff was wrong thread about bank draw-downs on Sep 18, 2008. There was an electronic draw-down during NY trade of $550 bill and was heading to $5 trill. Without market intervention that day, the market would have been kaput.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 February 2009)

> Ben Bernankes` speech would have to be worth 800 - 900 points if the prediction is to come true.That is in another 2 1/2 hours so metric your credibility is still on the line.




Where is the 1000 point drop?Oh wait, it was a misprint.


----------



## metric (11 February 2009)

the market wasnt open long enough Wysiwyg.....

but it will open tomorrow...........................


and the stimulus was passed AFTER the market closed.......lol

.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2009)

metric said:


> ok....bragging righs are mine i do believe? 1 day out over 5 months isnt too bad.....lol
> 
> also...r is calling a run on the banks as the bermuda pilgamage ends, as the "broad money" claims the "narrow money" from the banks.........13th mentioned....and 20th.



Bragging rights for what?

It was wrong. 

Now we all have to wait for the 13th and 20th fo what exactly?

Rediculous.


----------



## nomore4s (11 February 2009)

metric said:


> ok....bragging righs are mine i do believe? 1 day out over 5 months isnt too bad.....lol




um, a 380 point drop is hardly a major collapse in this current market, hell the DOW didn't even make a new low, would need to drop another 400+ points tonight before you could start claiming any bragging rights imo.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 February 2009)

metric said:


> also, the stimulus has just been passed...look out below......here we go to the bottom...
> 
> the collapse will happen in this order..
> 
> ...




So if we say you were right (which is debatable because you didnt qualify what a 'crash' is), what constitutes a collapse for the following? And why will it be in that order? Why will the stimulus cause a crash?


----------



## metric (11 February 2009)

........lol

biggest fall since early nov......

stimulus...buy on rumour........

prawn....yes in that order.


its the BEGINNING OF THE CRASH......Quote:

he just said, that the dow will be around 3000 by 2nd quarter in 2010. constantly downward but volatile....and its all to do with globalism, and how the western 'peasants' pay for it.....


----------



## prawn_86 (11 February 2009)

metric said:


> prawn....yes in that order.




You didnt answer my question. WHY in that order? And what constitutes a collapse? 

So if the DOW doesnt reach 3000 by this time next year you and him are wrong? Or is there a caveat in there?


----------



## metric (11 February 2009)

i dont know why that particular order. thats just what he said...

no caveat......if its 3600 i'll forgive him....kennas wont.



.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2009)

metric said:


> ........lol
> 
> biggest fall since early nov......
> 
> .....



 

a biggest fall, is not a crash up 1000 points ON the 9th, and he was also talking about a net crash possibly. So, his 646 is now 846. 

Why keep digging?

:fan


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 February 2009)

Credit expansion is where the answer lies as to rating the value of the DOW ..IMHO! Its been going non-stop for sixty-years now! NOT ANYMORE!!


----------



## shaunQ (11 February 2009)

I think you have to give metric _some_ credit, we would have been sticking it in to him massively if it had have gone _up_ 400.

I just heard that this Friday 13th will be a full moon, which is apparently rare.... so all the pieces are coming together.


----------



## metric (11 February 2009)

thank you shaun.....i have been very modest...



.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 February 2009)

He can have some credit for calling a fall near a date he thought would crash. But it wasnt a crash, the DOW didnt break new lows, and its fallen by that much before plenty of times in the last year, so not that spectacular


----------



## sinner (11 February 2009)

Wooh!

Good morning guys. I went to bed not long after the massive spike in gold, thought the night would be far too interesting for my little ticker.

I think we can safely give "reinhardt" some leeway on this, like I mentioned I will personally be giving it a week or two before passing judgement. For example we don't know if there is or isn't a cabal of powerful Muslim businessmen hell-bent on going long the SP500 to fight Legatus  Just kidding, but yes there are circumstances that make picking a stock crash to the tee a bit difficult. +/- 1-2 weeks is still pretty good. 

Last night the charts were playing all sorts of silly buggers. I have attached my last nights 5min chart including all the lines I ended up with to show how crazy it went. Very happy with my line drawing last night as the price would consistently hit and draw back from these points. 

We started off the London session with the beginnings of the "W bottom" and 854.8 resistance. I included the lower left-descending line off the leftmost point of the W and into the first peak. Messing about a bit I shifted a copy of this line (upper left-descending line) up to the highs earlier in the day and happily noticed it fit pretty well. This was confirmed twice by the second peak of the "W" and on the final leg of the third.

Next was the left-ascending line which supported the price action back to resistance at 865.9, to form an almost textbook perfect H&S pattern. A quick decline predictably followed, and then rallied again into a sort of "double H&S" pattern, with both shoulders (the very rightmost consisting only of a single bar) resisting again at 865.9. 

This final bounce up also happened to form a slightly less textbook H&S pattern on the hourly which was very bearish.

Was very wary of rallies to drive out the short stops and we clearly saw a fair bit of this before the obvious outcome, a big break through 854.8 resistance and not much support on the other side. 

In one night the SP500 wiped out almost an entire week of gains. Selling exhaustion around the 870s region is pretty bearish on the longer term charts and reduces the chance for a meaningful rally.

5m and 1h chart respectively


----------



## beerwm (11 February 2009)

anyone know how reinharts girlfriend applications are coming along?


----------



## doctorj (11 February 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> He can have some credit for calling a fall near a date he thought would crash. But it wasnt a crash, the DOW didnt break new lows, and its fallen by that much before plenty of times in the last year, so not that spectacular



If all that had to happen was an index to fall on a given date to prove this joker 'right' then there is really a 50/50 chance his sheep would have had their latest 'truth'.  This probability approaches 1 if people are willing to accept falls within +/-1 (or more) days of the date as proof.

There's no room for this tripe in any sensible analysis. People believing it are just looking to export responsibility for the outcomes of their actions to someone or something else.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 February 2009)

If these Psychics are so good, how come they never win lotto?


----------



## nunthewiser (11 February 2009)

are we there yet ?


----------



## Sean K (12 February 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> are we there yet ?



Yep, looks like it. DOWs only up 70 points so looking REALLY shakey now. This crash is killing me.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (13 February 2009)

shaunQ said:


> I think you have to give metric _some_ credit, we would have been sticking it in to him massively if it had have gone _up_ 400.
> 
> I just heard that this Friday 13th will be a full moon, which is apparently rare.... so all the pieces are coming together.




Hmmm
P(Friday) = 1/7
P(13th) = 12/365.25
P(full moon) = 1/30
P(friday & 13th & full moon) = 1 /6391.875 days 

that works out to about 17.5 years and isn't that the supposed length of the typical secular bull or secular bear...Spooky... Could be on to something here....


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

kennas said:


> Yep, looks like it. DOWs only up 70 points so looking REALLY shakey now. This crash is killing me.




be patient grasshopper.....we'll all be ruined in good time....

oh and dont forget...history shows that public works (where in the world HAVENT the announced some) completion dates, begins war......sydney harbour bridge ring a bell? do some research, dont just listen to me.

you will fing that most completion dates are 2012-3........pure coincidence..right?



.


----------



## nunthewiser (13 February 2009)

are we there yet ?


this buzz lightyear outfit getting a bit uncomfortable and the hire shop wants it back .


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2009)

Patiently waiting for Nostrareinharhtamos' end of the world to arrive.

Must have got caught in traffic, or his bus was cancelled.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 February 2009)

metric said:


> be patient grasshopper.....we'll all be ruined in good time....
> 
> oh and dont forget...history shows that public works (where in the world HAVENT the announced some) completion dates, begins war......sydney harbour bridge ring a bell? do some research, dont just listen to me.
> 
> *you will fing that most completion dates are 2012-3........pure coincidence..right?*




Oh nnooooo, not a conspiracy theorist and a 2012 galactic alignment fanatic too.


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

what? like your avatar Wysiwyg?



> THE STAGES OF TRUTH "All truth goes through three steps: First it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Finally, it is accepted as self-evident."





.


----------



## nunthewiser (13 February 2009)

Um the truth IS metric .YOU called financial armageddon for the other day 

the TRUTH is you got it wrong 

so hence my question 


are we there yet ? 

a broken clock right twice a day too darl

so if sheet hits the fan soon as I am expecting will you take credit for that ?


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

yes the sheet is on its way...and the credit is mine.


.


----------



## nunthewiser (13 February 2009)

ROFLMAO



hahahahahah nah buddy you picked the other day , your outta here ..


----------



## nunthewiser (13 February 2009)

p.s ........... you owe me $56 bucks on the late fee for my buzz lightyear costume


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

nnnnooooo...remember we swapped my tin foil hat for it...?


.


----------



## nomore4s (13 February 2009)

um I'm confused now but that's not real hard to do, lol.

So what now we have to wait till 2012/13?

I think your guru is gone metric, he called a date and now has egg on his face, I wonder if that will effect his hunt for a GF.

Also I don't think it takes much skill to call financial armageddon when we are already half way through the biggest financial collapse in our life times.

Hope you didn't send him any money metric.


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

no. you dont have to wait that long.......and he predicted the 9th of feb is the start of the collapse....tomorrow in the us may be interesting.

but, dont take my word for it. if you want an eye opener....register www.wiredpirate.com

cheers.


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

isnt it funny.....most here would rather listen to those that said oil was going to $200 and fortesque was the next best thing......lol

you get your 'facts' where you want them. but remember the market is manipulated and timed.......


.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 February 2009)

I would have thought the start of the collapse was over a year ago...?

How can you call a start half way through? Im all for theories, but you seem to be following a bit too blindly imo Metric.


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

you werent paying attention prawn......he predicted the sept 15th collapse some 6 months in advance.......

but that was luck eh prawn...?


LOL
.


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

also....

march 15,  october 6, oct 12/2007



.


----------



## nomore4s (13 February 2009)

metric said:


> no. you dont have to wait that long.......and he predicted the 9th of feb is the start of the collapse....tomorrow in the us may be interesting.




Oh so now it's tomorrow, and if not how about Monday or Tuesday? The fact the DOW was down over 200 points last night but only closed a massive 7 points down doesn't bode well imo but......

And again we're already halfway through a major collapse, and there were people on this very site calling it years ago. Now if this guru of yours was calling a massive rally that came true that would be impressive:



> but, dont take my word for it. if you want an eye opener....register www.wiredpirate.com




No, I don't think so.



metric said:


> isnt it funny.....most here would rather listen to those that said oil was going to $200 and fortesque was the next best thing......lol




lol you obviously haven't read the FMG thread and noticed all the bearish views on that thread then.



> you get your 'facts' where you want them. but remember the market is manipulated and timed.......




I don't really care as long as I can ride on the coat tails of the big players and make a profit I'm happy


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

this is from someone who is a trader. someone whom follows indicators of what the market may do, AFTER i post some accurate predictions by a market commentator and suggest looking at a web site........



> No, I don't think so.




LOL
.


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2009)

metric said:


> you werent paying attention prawn......he predicted the sept 15th collapse some 6 months in advance.......
> 
> but that was luck eh prawn...?
> 
> ...



LOL, he's calling so many dates for a collapse that you'll be able to pin one down.

Obviously the 9th was not. 

The start of this collapse was called by any number of people here who recognised that interest rates were kept too low for too long, humans are greedy, and get into too much debt when it's available.

The 'Severe and Imminent Correction' thread is well ahead of reinharht's predictions I'd say.


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

so the 'severe' thread states sept 15th.................rrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiggghhhhhttttt.

i musta missed that post.


.


----------



## nomore4s (13 February 2009)

metric said:


> this is from someone who is a trader. someone whom follows indicators of what the market may do, AFTER i post some accurate predictions by a market commentator and suggest looking at a web site........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




rotflmao, If I'd listened to your "accurate predictions" and loaded up and gone short, I'd have lost my shirt. I think I'll stick to my indicators, lol.


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

> I'd have lost my shirt.




well the hawks suck anyway........and i'll buy you one....STORM!! lol


----------



## zt3000 (13 February 2009)

kennas said:


> LOL, he's calling so many dates for a collapse that you'll be able to pin one down.
> 
> Obviously the 9th was not.
> 
> ...




its funny you only need 365 traders out of how many to have one person to correctly predict when an event will happen on a certain day ... double that and you have effectly covered all bases lol

hellloooooooooooooooooo people lol

you email 100 people
50 saying BHP go up 50 saying BHP go down on day X

email 50 people from previous correct "prediction"
25 saying up 25 say down

email 25 people from previous correct "prediction"
12 saying up 13 say down

email 12 people from previous correct "prediction"
6 saying up 6 say down

you get the idea ... eventually you get dumb people beleiveing that you actually got it correct when really its just playing numbers lol


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

he didnt email. he posted on a google finance message board....


.


----------



## nomore4s (13 February 2009)

metric said:


> well the hawks suck anyway........and i'll buy you one....STORM!! lol




lol, is that the best come back you've got?:

Did your guru predict the NRL grand final score? Or is that a day Storm would rather forget?


----------



## metric (13 February 2009)

no, i predicted that one.....ive been a manly suporter since fulton was an 18yo young gun...ahh, those were the days...randall, krillich, eadie, gartner, moonie, ......memories fading..


.


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 February 2009)

metric said:


> reinhardt is saying the dow could drop up to 1000 points monday (tuesday oz time).....and he is very confident he is right. hes already saying i told you so.....
> 
> hes already calling 646.....6 correct prediction out of 6....there is no debate that he has 5 out of five so far.
> 
> ...




The dow was about 8300 points on the said date.So 7300ish points would be the 1000 he called.Not far from that now and surely a panic sell off if the old low (7453) is questioned.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 February 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> The dow was about 8300 points on the said date.So 7300ish points would be the 1000 he called.Not far from that now and surely a panic sell off if the old low (7453) is questioned.




Well ol` mate Reinhardt got his 1000 points drop.Hmmm, sell one contract at said date = hmmm, not a bad return for the fortnight.Goes to show when you least expect it, it`s there.


----------



## metric (22 February 2009)

reinhardt was dead right.....looky here.http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/

perhaps someone can post the chart....?



.


----------



## Trembling Hand (22 February 2009)

Metric why don't you shut up all the nah sayers by trading this info and posting your trades. Brokers statements would be even better.

That is really the only way to prove anything. Sifting through info, building it in to a system and letting it prove its self from there.

Otherwise whats the point???????


----------



## metric (22 February 2009)

the point is its a good discussion.....6 pages of it. um, thats what forums are for....

.


----------



## metric (22 February 2009)

just for interests sake...here is the original post by reinhardt on a google thread that led to his cult following....

http://finance.google.com/group/google.finance.983582/browse_thread/thread/aad550b590f931bf

check the comment directly under reinhardts post.......bet he feels foolish now...lol


.


----------



## metric (22 February 2009)

oh...and keep reading his postes further down the page...pretty well explains everything....

http://finance.google.com/group/google.finance.983582/browse_thread/thread/aad550b590f931bf

.


----------



## shaunQ (22 February 2009)

metric said:


> the point is its a good discussion.....6 pages of it. um, thats what forums are for.....




Sure and I'm happy to agree he wasn't too far off in picking a fall, regardless of his theory, but I think TH has a good point. At the end of the day, if you believe so completely in this guy take advantage of it and put some money on him. People can't argue with absolute results.


----------



## joeyr46 (22 February 2009)

metric said:


> oh...and keep reading his postes further down the page...pretty well explains everything....
> 
> http://finance.google.com/group/google.finance.983582/browse_thread/thread/aad550b590f931bf
> 
> .




Sounds too much like conspiracy theories to me Club of Rome etc heard lots over the years they just don't stand up to any real scrutiny and if they did exist they would not let on. The markets are too well patterned to be anything other than real life, up and down on cue, doing the opposite of what the majority think, always predicting the future if we take the time to look


----------



## metric (22 February 2009)

shaunQ said:


> Sure and I'm happy to agree he wasn't too far off in picking a fall, regardless of his theory, but I think TH has a good point. At the end of the day, if you believe so completely in this guy take advantage of it and put some money on him. People can't argue with absolute results.




well....there is a web site dedicated to r's stock market theories, and much research done.....this thread might interest you..."Reinhardt's Golden Stock Picks.."

www.wiredpirate.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=128&t=165

great if you trade on the us market. there are some pretty switched on traders making money on that thread......


.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 February 2009)

Heehawheehaw


----------



## shaunQ (22 February 2009)

metric said:


> well....there is a web site dedicated to r's stock market theories, and much research done.....this thread might interest you..."Reinhardt's Golden Stock Picks.."
> 
> www.wiredpirate.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=128&t=165
> 
> great if you trade on the us market. there are some pretty switched on traders making money on that thread.......




But are _you _ trading him? I only trade Australian stocks anyway, reading a conspiracy theory is one thing, trading on it is in another league.


----------



## metric (22 February 2009)

no, i bought gold and silver about 6 months ago.....


.


----------



## metric (9 April 2009)

on reinhardts site (http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/) he says......"34 Days.."


i would advise that this is what he is refering to....http://www.legatus.org/public/index.asp  and this is why...



> Upcoming Events...
> 
> 2009 Pro-Life Pilgrimage
> May 6-8, 2009 | Washington, DC




reinhardt believes this christian group of billionaires (you can only be a member if you have at least hundreds of millions in personal wealth) , manipulate the market....

the city in which they meet is an indicator as to where events will occur. interesting it is in washington this time.....


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2009)

metric said:


> on reinhardts site (http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/) he says......"34 Days.."
> 
> i would advise that this is what he is refering to....http://www.legatus.org/public/index.asp  and this is why...
> 
> ...



Could be anything, including the end of the world. Again...lol

What are you doing spamming pro-life web sites metric?


----------



## metric (9 April 2009)

7 out of seven predictions right.....lol

spamming pro life? oh kennas, you are naughty little mod, in the nicest possible way of course!! lol


.


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 April 2009)

metric said:


> reinhardt believes this christian group of billionaires (you can only be a member if you have at least hundreds of millions in personal wealth) , manipulate the market....
> 
> the city in which they meet is an indicator as to where events will occur. interesting it is in washington this time.....




The Heritage of Legatus



> As former owner of *Domino's Pizza *and the Detroit Tigers baseball franchise, Tom valued his experience in the Young Presidents' Organization. Why not capture the YPO dynamic for Catholic CEOs and their spouses by combining business, faith and family in one package?




Oh just LOL Too bloody funny. A pizza man manipulates the markets. I always thought my :kebab man was dodgy but no I should of been worrying about the pizza man.


----------



## metric (9 April 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> The Heritage of Legatus
> 
> 
> 
> Oh just LOL Too bloody funny. A pizza man manipulates the markets. I always thought my :kebab man was dodgy but no I should of been worrying about the pizza man.




yes. thats what shallow research will tell you......


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2009)

metric said:


> yes. thats what shallow research will tell you......



Have to pay $720 for the good stuff don't we?


----------



## metric (9 April 2009)

no. excellent free research is at available at www.wiredpirate.com


----------



## nomore4s (9 April 2009)

metric said:


> no. excellent free research is at available at www.wiredpirate.com




lol, so because its on that site it must be quality research - and true!


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2009)

nomore4s said:


> lol, so because its on that site it must be quality research - and true!



My question is, how much spam can metric fit into one thread?

Maybe I should start a poll?


----------



## enigmatic (9 April 2009)

34 Days is the 13th of May so not to sure were you got 6th-8th thats an entire week out.

Although it could be the 29th if you dont count the days the market is closed

I'm Going to call a drop on the 14th of April, Its going to be a Major one..LOL


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2009)

enigmatic said:


> I'm Going to call a drop on the 14th of April, Its going to be a Major one..LOL



Do I have to post you $720 for that enig?


----------



## enigmatic (9 April 2009)

No Kennas this installment is free.. If you wish to get my next prediction it is a weekly fee of $10

You interested Kennas you know you are....


----------



## nomore4s (9 April 2009)

Maybe Kennas could apply to be your girlfriend?

I wonder how "R" is going in that dept? Did you apply metric? You certainly seem to love him enough:


----------



## enigmatic (10 April 2009)

Opps sorry did I call the 14th of April I ment arround the 14th give or take a week


----------



## enigmatic (12 April 2009)

Come on Metric your not going to hold out on us now.. I want to know more about this 32 days left... Maybe it has more basis then TA who knows.. or fundies

I have always wondered if there are some rich folk just pulling some strings although i dont understand why I havent been invited to there club...


----------



## psychic (12 April 2009)

Since we are all bullish in this current rally, I am now very, very bearish, how is that for another point of view


----------



## nomore4s (13 April 2009)

psychic said:


> Since we are all bullish in this current rally, I am now very, very bearish, how is that for another point of view




Most people are still bearish, plenty of bearish posters still on this site as well.


----------



## enigmatic (13 April 2009)

I'm Looking at maybe 2011-2012 before Bullish is back for good.. might be a few rallies but I still think we have a long time before the dust settles..IMO
Could be wrong..


----------



## metric (14 April 2009)

finally!!! reinhardt is back!! finally updated his free site. see.. http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/

some stuff about pirates and globalism...isnt that the same thing?


----------



## Gundini (14 April 2009)

metric said:


> finally!!! reinhardt is back!! finally updated his free site. see.. http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/
> 
> some stuff about pirates and globalism...isnt that the same thing?




I can understand you being excited about this metric.

Quite comprehesive subliminal messages there to deciphor.

Funny part is:

I think the planet is going to turn to crap soon as well!

Send the subscription fee to:

comeinspinner@hotmail.com while it is still 50% off @ $360, plus I'll chuck in some steak knives and a movie pass for the first 1000 fellow soothsayers.


----------



## Nyden (14 April 2009)

metric said:


> finally!!! reinhardt is back!! finally updated his free site. see.. http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/
> 
> some stuff about pirates and globalism...isnt that the same thing?




What's wrong with you? That's the most ghastly site I've ever seen.


----------



## nomore4s (14 April 2009)

Nyden said:


> What's wrong with you? That's the most ghastly site I've ever seen.




I agree, that you even take this guy seriously is a bit of a worry metric.


----------



## metric (6 May 2009)

reinhardt and his merry band have predicted doom for next week..heres why.



> Perfect storm brewing for week of the 11th May 2009•
> 
> May 4, 2009 •
> 
> ...




http://seeker401.wordpress.com/






> many factors above that could lead to a downturn in the market as predicted by reinhardt, with him showing a 90-94% confidence level in a dramatic fall in the markets next week..stay tuned


----------



## metric (10 May 2009)

from reinhardts site today......http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/



> Saturday May 09 2009
> 
> (09/05/2009)
> 
> ...







> Reinhardt was quoted saying on his pay site, that the market would collapse..; sell off HARD next week.




and for those that believe the elite move in mysterious ways....



> Next week :
> 
> Pope pelerinage (=Legatus)
> Bilderberg meeting in Greece
> ...


----------



## nomore4s (10 May 2009)

lol, you have got to be kidding me. If you sold off everytime this guy says to you would have missed the best rally in months and if you had actually gone short you would be broke.

I can't believe you still listen to this clown metric. You might want to tell him he is 2 years too late.


----------



## Sean K (11 May 2009)

What happened to the countdown?

What happened?

Was there a mild wind somewhere?

Or, was it swine flu? The biggest furfy in recent memory after YTK.


----------



## metric (11 May 2009)

may 13 is the next due date for a market crash, according to reinhardt. thats the 14th here.

guess we shall see soon enough?


----------



## metric (11 May 2009)

actually i ust read that may 11th is the beginning of the sell off.....

even less time to wait...? and not nesessarily a crash, but a constant sell off...


----------



## metric (11 May 2009)

http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article10554.html



> Bob Chapman writes






> A world stock market collapse could be imminent as a source of dollar support. We wonder how low they will let the dollar go before they collapse the stock markets to chase people back into US treasuries, which have also broken down, with treasury interest rates on the rise despite various Fed purchases of treasuries in the hundreds of billions. So much for the bogus stress tests as things turn much uglier than anticipated by the boneheads in Goldman Sachs South who are attempting to resurrect the Goldilocks Matrix.






> The suckers rally is simply the loading and winding of a catapult meant to throw the dollar upward as the stock market spring unwinds at the moment chosen by the PPT, which moment has already been telegraphed to Illuminist insiders for their continued looting of the sheople and for the filthy aggrandizement of their growing mountain of ill-gotten gains.


----------



## metric (12 May 2009)

metric said:


> actually i ust read that may 11th is the beginning of the sell off.....
> 
> even less time to wait...? and not nesessarily a crash, but a constant sell off...






nice little sell off today.....just as r predicted. got lucky again...? yeah, right..


----------



## metric (12 May 2009)

wanna see an incriminating chart..?    and a prediction with it...

http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/



.


----------



## metric (12 May 2009)

what? no naysayers..? wheres kennas?


----------



## Sean K (12 May 2009)

I'm not visiting that site again. I got a computer virus last week and I think it came from there.


----------



## metric (12 May 2009)

of course that isnt right kennas. hes a very tech savy fella is reinhardt. imagine the people hes pee'd off, yet his site hasnt crashed once....though they have tried. so i suggest people here not be turned of by a 'wicked virus rumour' and visit the site.... ive never got one from there once!!! and i visit daily. have done for over 6 months....!!

you werent asked to visit anyway....but i notice your absence of comment on his latest correct 

market prediction. tomorrow may be much worse...


.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 May 2009)

metric said:


> you werent asked to visit anyway....but i notice your absence of comment on his latest correct market prediction. tomorrow may be much worse...




He said that there will be a 'slow fall' from the 11th or words to those affect. So in other words he had a 50/50 chance of being right, the market could have gone up or down.

If there is a crash on the 13th then i might take him seriously. And by crash i mean a fall larger than average, not just a 150 point drop


----------



## metric (12 May 2009)

of all the up days recently, he lucked the single decent drop....months in advance.....uuuhhhhhh...




.


----------



## nomore4s (12 May 2009)

metric said:


> of course that isnt right kennas. hes a very tech savy fella is reinhardt. imagine the people hes pee'd off, yet his site hasnt crashed once....though they have tried. so i suggest people here not be turned of by a 'wicked virus rumour' and visit the site.... ive never got one from there once!!! and i visit daily. have done for over 6 months....!!
> 
> you werent asked to visit anyway....but i notice your absence of comment on his latest correct
> 
> market prediction. tomorrow may be much worse...




lol, are you taking the p!ss or do you really take this crap seriously? That site is a joke - that Reinhardt fella is a few cans short of a slab.

Big deal about his call, the market has been oversold for awhile now - every man and his dog has been calling for a leg down. He is hardly a genius.



> imagine the people hes pee'd off




rotflmao, as if anyone even cares about this clown.


----------



## nomore4s (12 May 2009)

metric said:


> of all the up days recently, he lucked the single decent drop....months in advance.....uuuhhhhhh...




Months in advance, you posted it yesterday.

Nothing like changing the goals half way through a match.


----------



## metric (12 May 2009)

BUT hes been saying ifor months!!!! ive just enlightened you the day before....


----------



## nomore4s (12 May 2009)

metric said:


> BUT hes been saying ifor months!!!! ive just enlightened you the day before....




yeah right.


----------



## metric (12 May 2009)

well, I TOLD YOU a week ago....but i'll look further for when he said it...



> 6th-May-2009, 04:27 AM    #133
> metric
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metric (12 May 2009)

a thread was started on wiredpirate on it.....but still, reinhardt said it earlier....(still looking)



> Re: May 12 2009 - Official Market Falling Prediction
> by seeker401  » Tue Apr 14, 2009 8:43 pm
> 
> the number of days ties in to the week begining may 11th..the first day after the end of the legatus pilgrimage..nothing more nothing less..a downturn will begin then.
> ...




http://www.peasantresearch.com/test...ion&Itemid=14&jfile=viewtopic.php&f=74&t=2060


----------



## metric (12 May 2009)

nomore4rs...also...further back in this thread ...if you had done a little research before....um posting...



> 9th-April-2009, 06:34 AM    #111
> metric
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (12 May 2009)

metric said:


> nomore4rs...also...further back in this thread ...if you had done a little research before....um posting...



That event was days ago metric and nothing happened. Keep digging.


----------



## metric (14 May 2009)

> Wednesday May 13 2009
> 
> (13/05/2009)
> 
> “biggest 3-day pullback since March 09″




http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/


----------



## Sean K (15 May 2009)

metric said:


> on reinhardts site (http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/) he says......"34 Days.."
> 
> i would advise that this is what he is refering to....http://www.legatus.org/public/index.asp  and this is why...
> 
> ...




So, what happened in regard to this?

Nada.



metric said:


> may 13 is the next due date for a market crash, according to reinhardt. thats the 14th here.
> 
> guess we shall see soon enough?



There was no crash. A crash is 30% + drop. 

How many more dates does he have to set and see pass before you admit the guy is just another false prophet? 

This is getting REALLY embarrassing.


----------



## metric (15 May 2009)

kennas said:


> So, what happened in regard to this?
> 
> Nada.
> 
> ...




he was right, of course..it was the date that the market fell, and began the next leg down. crash were my words not his.....

you see him as a prophet kennas? wow. i just recon he's an ordinary bloke thats on to somethin.....to each his own i guess.


.


----------



## Nyden (15 May 2009)

metric said:


> he was right, of course..it was the date that the market fell, and began the next leg down. crash were my words not his.....
> 
> you see him as a prophet kennas? wow. i just recon he's an ordinary bloke thats on to somethin.....to each his own i guess.
> 
> ...




I honestly believed that no one took these sorts of people seriously, Metric. I used to believe that conspiracy theorists were limited to television sitcoms, but I guess I was wrong 

Judging by this characters website, he doesn't even take himself seriously! So, how the hell can anyone else? Then again, I guess there are all sorts of crazies out there. Gann, astro-traders ... I mean, really - buying stocks based on that rubbish? Gah! Don't tell me that people take astrology seriously as well.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 May 2009)

has learnt over time that the smaller the mind the less one can see ........ not saying i subscribe to this moonbeam .just saying that ive noticed that he gets his dates fairly close


----------



## metric (15 May 2009)

Nyden said:


> I honestly believed that no one took these sorts of people seriously, Metric. I used to believe that conspiracy theorists were limited to television sitcoms, but I guess I was wrong
> 
> .




no. conspiracy theorists are on THE NET....!! because alternate theories and news can not get a hearing on controlled mainstream media..

there are people whom are members of reinhardts discussion forum that would buy and sell most of the members here. intelligent people tend to be inquisitive. fools tend to mock.



.


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 May 2009)

metric said:


> there are people whom are members of reinhardts discussion forum that would buy and sell most of the members here. intelligent people tend to be inquisitive. fools tend to mock.




Boy oh Boy this crash is nasty ...... really killing me 

By the way metric you got ANY evidence of the rubbish you have posted in this one?


----------



## beamstas (19 May 2009)

This is a good thread


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 May 2009)

metric said:


> reinhardt and his merry band have predicted doom for next week..heres why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what happened Metric?


----------



## Joe Blow (28 May 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> So what happened Metric?




He was abducted by aliens and won't be back for at least three months.


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 May 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> He was abducted by aliens and won't be back for at least three months.




Oh dear!

Funny thou how the conspiracy theorist are the ones that always get taken though


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 September 2009)

post from 6th-May-2009,







metric said:


> reinhardt and his merry band have predicted doom for next week..heres why.
> 
> 
> > Perfect storm brewing for week of the 11th May 2009•
> ...




Hey metric I see you haven't bumped this thread since you have been back so I thought I would do it for you. Boy oh Boy this "dramatic fall in the markets " has really hurt me since early May. Why oh why didn't we all just listen to the tin hat man and save ourselves from the "dramatic fall in the markets "?


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> post from 6th-May-2009,
> 
> Hey metric I see you haven't bumped this thread since you have been back so I thought I would do it for you. Boy oh Boy this "dramatic fall in the markets " has really hurt me since early May. Why oh why didn't we all just listen to the tin hat man and save ourselves from the "dramatic fall in the markets "?



Well picked up TH.

I'm sure another prediction will arrise shortly. 

And he'll be right, and be a guru.


----------

